

CSS 3D Solar System  - ttty
http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/pen/idhuG

======
itry
Is there something like this where the proportions of size and distance are
correct? I always wondered, how the solar system shrinken down to the size of
a football would look like. Would the sun and all plantes be sub-pixel-size?
So a correct image of the solar system would just be an empty image? Or would
we be able to see the sun? Or the sun and some or all planets? I have no clue.

~~~
zeen
The reason you don't see realistic models very often is because objects we use
as for reference (planets) are too tiny compared to the space between them.
Earth would be nothing more than a speck of dust in a football sized model.

That said, here's a model with proper proportions of distance:
[http://www.solarsystemscope.com/](http://www.solarsystemscope.com/) \- Flash
required, click anywhere, click on the gear icon to the left to select
realistic size and model. Zoom slider is to the right. Note, the sizes and
colors are wrong, most planets would be pretty much invisible in a realistic
model.

Here's a neat non-interactive one from NASA:
[http://space.jpl.nasa.gov/](http://space.jpl.nasa.gov/)

~~~
itry
I dont understand the flash one.

The nasa one gives me this:
[http://i.imgur.com/E6JW3Ks.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/E6JW3Ks.jpg)

Too bad they show all those stars in the background. So its a bit hard to say
what is what. But it looks like the sun and the planets are quite visible. But
are the proportions really correct? It looks like the sun is not much bigger
then the plantes.

~~~
glitch
Well, there are two issues here.

(1) Correct proportions of the distances between objects (namely the planets,
planetoids, and the Sun), and (2) the correct proportions of the objects
themselves.

The links (A)
[http://www.solarsystemscope.com/](http://www.solarsystemscope.com/) and (B)
[http://space.jpl.nasa.gov/](http://space.jpl.nasa.gov/) show correct
proportionality in DISTANCES BETWEEN OBJECTS but NOT the objects themselves.

For correct proportionality for both the distances and the objects themselves,
see
[http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.h...](http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html)

The problem with
[http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/pen/idhuG](http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/pen/idhuG)
is that both the distances between objects and the objects themselves are not
proportionally correct.

------
ivan_ah
Related: [http://mgvez.github.io/jsorrery/](http://mgvez.github.io/jsorrery/)

It's not just css, but uses NASA data and does super accurate simulation, like
predict-the-solar-eclipse-date kind of accurate...

~~~
disputin
Lovely. Would love to be able to see the constellations more clearly. I can
make them out I zoom in, the sun's rays enhance them. Although someone above
doesn't like the constellations - so maybe a switch.

------
bringking
Great work. You even had some breakpoints for smaller widths, which was
unexpected for this type of visualization.

------
nmikz
Awesome! How long have you worked on it?

